# Telco Frankenstein Motionette



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

..."Oh the weather outside is frightful"...Hello all! I recently purchased this huge Telco Frankenstein Motionette but he's missing a fuse (middle of base, red dot). I knew this and figured it wouldn't be too difficult to track down a wiring diagram for him, but it is difficult! I've been everywhere man.....searched the internet, other collectors, no luck. Do any of you haunters own this type of motionette or have any idea of a wiring schematic or anything or that sort? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Happy Horrordays to you and yours. :devil: Telco Frankenstein Motionette Photo by ndnbrave2003 | Photobucket


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with the wiring diagram. Is it just the fuse you're looking to replace? 

Often those will have info stamped on them somewhere... at least the amperage, then you can just replace it in kind. If no info on the fuse, the power supply might be a good place to look also. It should have a rated amperage which would also give some indication of the fuse size.

Unfortunately, it gets a little thin around here during the Christmas / New Years season, but maybe someone else will be along with better info!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

This guy seams to be helping people.
http://chattyrepair.weebly.com/blog/i-also-repair-telco-motionettes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help and advice guys. Unfortunately there's no power supply to check on, just a simple plug, I'm guessing that's part of the reason there's a fuse. It has not been rewired so I know it's the factory cord.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

....also, the chatty repair guy hasn't replied to an email since 2012 so he's either given up on it, or is dead, one would assume. &#55357;&#56840; &#55357;&#56618;


----------

